# reports



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Has anyone been out or heard any reports of any eyes being caught? I was thinking about giving it a try later this week, but I dont want to waste precious study hours for nothing. :idiot:


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Right around trollwood theres been alot of fish taken recently. Ive been fishing the Sheyenne myself as of late and it's been pretty good.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

where abouts on the sheyenne can a person catch a walleye or northern?

I just moved to west fargo 2 weeks ago from omaha neb, and i have no clue where to go to fish..
the sheyenne runs about a 3 blocks from my house on 13th ave.

I dont have a boat, so i am pretty much confined to the red and sheyenne..

any info about the sheyenne would be greatly appreciated

thank you..

you can email me at [email protected] if you would rather do it that way


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

mutey you got mail! My fishing partners would never let me live it down if I gave out the spots. :wink:


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reply cityhunter..... i went to schels this afternoon to buy a liscence and the told me the exact same thing you told me in the instant message..lol... So i decided to give it a whirl..
Was there from about 5pm till almost dark. caught a skipper,and a carp.
Had 1 good hit but no eyes..bummer...
Saw one caught out of about 15 people. the dam part of was pretty packed so i went right where the river goes to the pool ( dam)..
Then i was talking with a guy and he said to go to the point where the 2 rivers meet, there is kinda like a whirl pool there. but that spot was shoulder to shoulder also... 
Maybe i need to get out there alittle earlier. lol..

Im probly going out there tomorrow night again... If you plan on going out there tomorrow, gimmie a shout, maybe talking to someone will get the fish to bite for me..
I might have the beer too, so let me know if your headed out that way and ill bring a couple extra brews..

later..

mutey


----------

